# Cramp/shooting pain



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

Hi Hun

I'm getting this in my left leg especially in the mornings, its like a cramp but the pain shoots down my leg, this happens when I'm laid on my right hand side too also when I'm walking down stairs i can feel like pins and needles in my ankles/feet, i have no swelling or anything.

Should i be overly worried

ooh also is it Normal at this stage for my pelvis to be so sore, its geting unbearable to the point where i can hardly walk with it.

Martine xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

as your baby is getting heavy now, it can put pressure on your nerves in your back, causing the sort of symptoms you are getting, it will go once the baby is here, but there isn't a great deal can be done at the moment. It may move a little bit and ease the pins and needles for you, and the shooting pains.
You sound as though you are starting with a bit of symphisis pubis discomfort, as the weight of the baby pushes down onto your pelvis, putting a lot of strain on the ligaments at the front, you may be able to get physio if your area has an obstetric physio, ring delivery to see in the morning. Meanwhile, you can buy support bands or even just support tights to just take a bit of the weight for you,

all the best,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

Thanks for your reply hun x


----------

